# bit vergleich oder regex



## bygones (23. Dez 2003)

Tach auch (und frohe Weihnacht),

wollte mal fragen, ob man generell die beiden vorgehensweisen vergleichen kann (also Bitvergleich und Regex - Vegleich).

Gibt es signifikante Unterschiede bzgl. der Performance beider Verfahren oder kann man das nicht pauschal sagen ?

V.a. da man ja beim bitvergleich / bitmaskieren ja noch auf das Ergebnis testen muss (ob 0 z.b.) und bei regex man sofort n boolean erhält...

THX for everything
deathbyaclown


----------



## marsias (28. Dez 2003)

hi!

regex ist doch für reguläre-ausdrücke gedacht oder nicht?
damit kann man sicherlich mehr anstellen als mit bitvergleichen.

mfg


----------

